# Watercolour using just one colour



## Darfion (Aug 27, 2004)

I think they call it monocolour, for obvious reasons really.


----------



## vonnagy (Aug 27, 2004)

damn darf, everytime you post a new work you oudo the previous one! This one is awesome mate!


----------



## Darfion (Aug 27, 2004)

Very kind words Vonny. Cheers


----------



## Alison (Aug 27, 2004)

That's amazing! Excellent work.


----------



## Artemis (Aug 27, 2004)

Great work, wish I was as talented as you, then id be a true photographer.


----------



## Corry (Aug 27, 2004)

Fantastic work!


----------



## Corry (Aug 27, 2004)

Hey...just checked out your website.  You've got some good stuff on there!


----------



## Tammy (Aug 27, 2004)

OK... how'd you do it. That is gorgeous.... my fav so far.


BTW - just got an acrylic paint set for my birthday - got any pointers?


----------



## Darfion (Aug 28, 2004)

Tammy said:
			
		

> OK... how'd you do it. That is gorgeous.... my fav so far.
> 
> 
> BTW - just got an acrylic paint set for my birthday - got any pointers?


 Thanks Tammy. Never used acrylics before. Come to think of it i never used watercolour before either so sorry i can't help you much. 
Acrylic paint is an opaque medium whereas Watercolour is transparrent. In other words, acrylic should be easier to work with than watercolour. You don't have to work from light to dark as with watercolour. 

Start off by painting something simple like a small landscape. Paint several 'doodles' so you become more confident. 
Here's a link that you may find useful http://www.creativespotlite.com/acrylic-painting-lessons-2.htm

Most inportantly enjoy youreself. Everything you do will be unique to you.


----------



## terri (Aug 28, 2004)

This is beautiful!!   Like a sepia toned B&W.     

Nice idea, and somehow I think it was probably much harder to do this one and get the shading right, than it would have been to do this exact landscape using color.   

You make it look easy.


----------



## Karalee (Aug 28, 2004)

Yep, thats definately a keeper you got there, its gorgeous!


----------



## telex95 (Sep 14, 2004)

Acylic paint can be used just like watercolor, simply add water to thin it.  The substance will then become transparent.  

Artists like Chuck Close uses acylic to paint his subjects.


----------



## Darfion (Sep 17, 2004)

yeah, forgot to mention that  :roll:


----------



## mygrain (Sep 18, 2004)

telex95 said:
			
		

> Acylic paint can be used just like watercolor, simply add water to thin it.  The substance will then become transparent.
> 
> Artists like Chuck Close uses acylic to paint his subjects.



There are also acrylic transparency mediums you can use to get similar effects as watercolor but retain the vivid colors. You can also buy transparency acrylics. The problems with acrylics beings used this way is they are designed to be used on gessoed surfaces and have a tendency to do more damage to paper surfaces used in W/C.

BTW- nice painting!


----------

